# Packet Tracer 533

## dansou90

Hello,

is there anywhere an ebuild for the new packet tracer from Cisco? I'm currently leraning for the CCNA Exploration (Starting with the Network Fundamentals Course) and just wanted to install it on Gentoo, but there is only an ebuild for packet tracer 532 on the regen2 overlay. If there isn't, could you give me some advice on how to modify the existing one for the new version?

Thank you!

----------

## anyNiXwilldo

You don't have to have an ebuild. Log into netacad and download whatever Packet Tracer Fedora-rpm.bin you need. Use rpm2tgz to convert it from a .bin to .rpm file. Copy the rpm file to /. Then extract the rpm. It will dump everything in one folder at /usr/local/PacketTracer. When you don't need it any more, just delete that folder. Hope your system is multlib because the rpm is 32 bit.

----------

## Hu

Although it may be safe to extract this one RPM manually, if it extracts to the location claimed, it is generally a very bad idea to install things that way.  You should always install system-wide files through the package manager, so that they can be found and removed later.  If the package is a prebuilt binary, as in this case, the ebuild for it will extract the archive, copy the files to $D, and possibly rearrange them.

----------

## anyNiXwilldo

It most definitely is NOT the preferred way to install things. But if you extract it first in Gentoo (and not from the / directory) you can easily see what files it contains, as well as the install locations for those files. This way, you will know what it will do before you actually install it.

There's a better way though. Install qemu-kvm in your Gentoo. Download the Fedora 17 i686 iso. Install Fedora into qemu-kvm, then update it, which will take a while. Install libpng-compat, because Packet Tracer 533 or 5.3.3 or whatever the new one is, relies on libpng12, while Fedora defaults to libpng15. Once you've got libpng-compat installed, go to Netacad and download Packet Tracer for Fedora, chmod +x then ./Packet-tracer-long-a$$-name to install. yum install wireshark too, because you'll need it for the labs.

----------

## dansou90

Thank you for your ideas! It is definitely not my intention to install Fedora on a virtual machine, so I have to install it in Gentoo. The 5.32 version is working, but the new version has got some enhancements like WPA2 encryption for WLAN simulation and similar things. So here is the link to the ebuild for the 5.32 version:

https://github.com/regen2/regen2-overlay/blob/86dac68d213ea5c8349f64203054dcd981f59cd0/app-emulation/packettracer/packettracer-532-r2.ebuild

So do you have an idea how to modify it?

----------

## anyNiXwilldo

I don't know how to modify the ebuild for what you want. You would need to edit this line, so that the ebuild would download the 533 version:

SRC_URI="http://cisco.netacad.net/cnams/resourcewindow/noncurr/downloadTools/app_files/${MY_PT}_Generic_Fedora.tar.gz

I tried to get to that folder by clicking on this link:

http://cisco.netacad.net/cnams/resourcewindow/noncurr/downloadTools/app_files/

Unfortunately, that link redirects to:

http://www.cisco.com/web/learning/netacad/index.html

And without the correct name of the version you want, the ebuild would have no way to download it.

It's working perfectly here on i686 Fedora 17 in qemu-kvm though. I was able to knock out a couple of labs this afternoon with it. I wasn't sure if it would work, since all of my Gentoo installs are nomultilib.

----------

## dansou90

As the package is fetch restricted (you need to login to the Cisco Network Academy for downloading it), I think the SRC_URI Line isn't the one to change. I think it is one of the above lines; those which specify the version of the package. Here something has to be changed, but I don't know what. So is there anyone who has got some experience in writing ebuilds who could help out here?

----------

## slugggerzzz

I dont think there will ever be a ebuild for packet tracer. 

Use GNS3 its supports full IOS.

----------

## dansou90

As I already said, there is an ebuild for version 5.32 - see my post above...

----------

## khayyam

 *dansou90 wrote:*   

> As I already said, there is an ebuild for version 5.32 - see my post above...

 

dansou90 ... if you look at the ebuild it is hardcoded to download 533, so though named 5.32 it is actually 5.33 (I assume as whomever created the ebuild forgot to bump the package version when updating it). So, the ebuild should provide you with that version regardless of any changes. The issue however is that the package is 'fetch restricted' (meaning you have to have a cisco account, and download the tarball manually), and that is the only method by which it can be installed.

best ... khay

----------

